# Rally Group general meeting / change of constitution



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There will be a general meeting of the Rally Group on Monday 19th February from 10am to 6pm, to be held at https://www.motorhomehelp.com/forums/motorhome-rally-group.26/ and on www.mhfrallygroup.co.uk .

members registered on here, on the rally group facebook page and mhfrallygroup are eligible to view, vote & comment during the meeting.

please note this thread is not open for replies or comments.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

a reminder that the MHF Rally group meeting will be tomorrow


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There is a discussion on the mhf rally group site about the possible changes to name & constitution ; rally group members are invited to contribute
http://www.mhfrallygroup.co.uk

And go to the 2017 agm folder


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just to follow up from this, I have posted proposals for changes to the constitution on the mhfrallygroup site. Members of the rally group are invited to comment.

http://mhfrallygroup.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?tid=92&pid=405#pid405


----------

